# هل يستطيع اى مسيحى ان يجيب على الا سئسة دى



## عدول (13 مايو 2007)

لماذ أوحى الرب لأحد الإنجيليين ما لم يوحيه إلى الآخرين؟ ألست معى لو أوحى الله نفس المحتوى دون اختلاف لفظى أو معنوى ، لكان هذا أدعى لإنتشار هذا الكتاب وعدم وجود معارضين مكذبين له؟ وما معنى وجود اختلافات جوهرية فى متن الروايات (على حسب ما سيتراءى لك بعد قليل)؟ ولماذا أوحاه الله لأناس لم يكونوا من تلاميذ عيسى نفسه؟ فكما رأيت قد رفض مجمع نيقية أناجيل معظم الحواريين تلاميذ عيسى عليه السلام. ولماذا لم يوح الله إنجيل واحد لمنع البحث والإستقصاء واكتشاف التضارب؟مَنْ الذى بشره ملاك الرب بولادة العذراء للطفل يسوع؟
بشر ملاك الرب يعقوب فى المنام (متى 1: 24)
نزل ملاك الرب لمريم العذراء (لوقا 1: 28)

متى بدأ ظهور أول إنسان على الأرض؟
بالنظر إلى سلسلة نسب يسوع نجد أنه مرَّ قبل خلق يسوع 19 أو 20 جيلاً ، وحسب سفر التكوين (الإصحاحات 4 ، 5 ، 11 ، 21 ، 25) الذى يحتوى على الإحداثيات الزمنية نجد أنه قد مرَّ 19 قرناً من الزمان بين ظهور الإنسان على الأرض وميلاد إبراهيم عليه السلام، ومن الإحداثيات التى يعطيها سفر التكوين نستنتج أن الإنسان 
الأول ظهر قبل يسوع ب 3800 سنة ، وهذا ينافى العلم الحديث


----------



## Christian Knight (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يستطيع اى مسيحى ان يجيب على الا سئسة دى*



عدول قال:


> لماذ أوحى الرب لأحد الإنجيليين ما لم يوحيه إلى الآخرين؟ ألست معى لو أوحى الله نفس المحتوى دون اختلاف لفظى أو معنوى ، لكان هذا أدعى لإنتشار هذا الكتاب وعدم وجود معارضين مكذبين له؟ وما معنى وجود اختلافات جوهرية فى متن الروايات (على حسب ما سيتراءى لك بعد قليل)؟ ولماذا أوحاه الله لأناس لم يكونوا من تلاميذ عيسى نفسه؟ فكما رأيت قد رفض مجمع نيقية أناجيل معظم الحواريين تلاميذ عيسى عليه السلام. ولماذا لم يوح الله إنجيل واحد لمنع البحث والإستقصاء واكتشاف التضارب؟مَنْ الذى بشره ملاك الرب بولادة العذراء للطفل يسوع؟
> بشر ملاك الرب يعقوب فى المنام (متى 1: 24)
> نزل ملاك الرب لمريم العذراء (لوقا 1: 28)
> 
> ...




*ساجيب عن هذه الرسالة وبعد ان ننتهى منها نناقش البقية,..

اولا ما الحكمة من ان يوحى الله باربعة كتب متطابقة فى الالفاظ, الن يعد هذا تصرفا ليس فيه اى حكمة؟؟
واليس من الاحكم ان يوحى الله باربعة اناجيل تتناول كل منها حياة المسيح من وجهة نظر مختلفة بحيث انه يتم اثبات وتوضيح شخص المسيح لجميع البشر على اختلاف ثقافاتهم وتفكيرهم؟
فمثلا القديس متى ربط فى انجيله بين الاحداث فى حياة السيد المسيح ونبوات العهد القديم وبذلك يكون قد اثبت شخص المسيح لمن يؤمنون بالعهد القديم
والقديس لوقا كتب انجيله لليونانيين وفكرهم الفلسفى وبذلك يكون قد اثبت شخص المسيح لكل من يتبع هذا الفكر
وهكذا..........
ثم نحن لا نؤمن بشىء اسمه تطابق لفظى لاننا لا نؤمن بالتنزيل وانما بالوحى وهو يختلف كثيرا عن مفهوم التنزيل فى الاسلام.
وغير كده انه لم يحدث فى التاريخ كله ان كذب احد الاناجيل او اعترض على استخدامها لالفاظ مختلفة, فهذا الاعتراض لم يأتى سوى من المحمديين وهم اصلا يؤمنون بكتاب بشر يظنون انه كتاب الله وبالتالى فلا يمكن ان نأخذ اعتراضاتهم على الانجيل على محمل الجد لانهم لا يفهمون الوحى الالهى.

ثانيا لا يوجد اى اختلافات جوهرية فى متن الروايات

ثالثا جميع من دونوا الاناجيل الاربعة كانوا من الرسل

رابعا مجمع نيقية لم يناقش موضوع الاناجيل القانونية اصلا واتحداك ان تأتى بمدصر تاريخى معتمد واحد يقول هذا الكلام, فهذه بدعة اخترعها المسلمين فى القرن العشرين بعد ان عجزوا عن اثبات التحريف المزعوم وصدقوها

خامسا الايتين اللى انت وضعتهم لا علاقة لهما ببعض, فهذا حدث وهذا حدث اخر, فالاية الاولى تتحدث عن تحذير – وليس تبشير - الملاك ليوسف النجار من هيرودس
والاية الثانية تتحدث عن تبشير السيدة العذراء بميلاد الرب منها
فاين التناقض المزعوم وما العلاقة بين النصين اصلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

سادسا واخيرا بحسب الكتاب المقدس فالانسان موجود من قبل الميلاد ب5500عام وصحيح ان بعض العلماء يقولون ان الانسان عمره اطول من هذا وان الانسان لم يكن فى الاصل انسانا وانما تطور من كائنات اخرى (نظرية النشؤ والارتقاء) لكن هذا كلام خاطىء وليس له اى اساس من الصحة, كما انه لا يوجد اى حضارة بشرية مسجلة يزيد عمرها عن ستة الاف عام وبالتالى فعلم التاريخ يتفق مع الكتاب المقدس*


----------



## Christian Knight (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يستطيع اى مسيحى ان يجيب على الا سئسة دى*



عدول قال:


> كم اسماً كان فى نسب يسوع بين داود وزربابل؟
> 25 اسماً عند لوقا
> 15 اسماً عند متى   نصدق من هل ينطق عاقل وهل من الممكن ان نصدق الا ثنين هل هازا عقل



*يا عاقل كيف تقارن اصلا بين النسب المذكور فى متى والنسب المذكور فى لوقا اذا كان المذكور فى متى يذكر نسب المسيح من جهة يوسف النجار بينما المذكور فى لوقا يذكر نسب المسيح من جهة يوسف بن هالى والد السيدة العذراء, فهل اذا قمت بحساب عدد الاسماء من ابوك وحتى ادم ستجد انه هو نفس العدد من امك الى ادم؟؟؟؟
ربنا يرزقكم عقولا يا مسلمين.

وبعدين بدل ما انت جاى تتبختر بجهلك وتفضح نفسك فاقرأ الكتاب المقدس اولا لانه واضح انك مش فاهم اى حاجة فى المسيحية وجاى تعترض كما تم تلقينك وده رابط الكتاب المقدس, اقرأه اولا ثم تعال حاورنا:
http://www.stmarkoschurch.com/holybible/Read/arabicholybible/Bible.htm
*


----------



## My Rock (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يستطيع اى مسيحى ان يجيب على الا سئسة دى*



عدول قال:


> مَنْ الذى بشره ملاك الرب بولادة العذراء للطفل يسوع؟
> بشر ملاك الرب يعقوب فى المنام (متى 1: 24)
> نزل ملاك الرب لمريم العذراء (لوقا 1: 28)


 
لا يوجد اي تناقض يا عزيزي
الملاك بشر الاثنين, بشر مريم و بشر يوسف



> متى بدأ ظهور أول إنسان على الأرض؟
> بالنظر إلى سلسلة نسب يسوع نجد أنه مرَّ قبل خلق يسوع 19 أو 20 جيلاً ، وحسب سفر التكوين (الإصحاحات 4 ، 5 ، 11 ، 21 ، 25) الذى يحتوى على الإحداثيات الزمنية نجد أنه قد مرَّ 19 قرناً من الزمان بين ظهور الإنسان على الأرض وميلاد إبراهيم عليه السلام، ومن الإحداثيات التى يعطيها سفر التكوين نستنتج أن الإنسان
> الأول ظهر قبل يسوع ب 3800 سنة ، وهذا ينافى العلم الحديث


 
سلسلة النسب التي ذكرتها الاناجيل, هي سلسلة نسل لا اجيال, فقد طفر متى العديد من الاجيال و منها انه تجاهل ذكر أخزيا ويوآش وأمصيا من النسب الذي بين يورام وعزيا

اما عن عدم اتفاق ما يذكره العلم مع فترة معيشة الانسان من ادم, فالعلم نفسه هذا لا يؤمن بالله و لا بالخليقة, لكن بالتطور
فيا تأخذ العلم من كل جوانبه يا تتركه
فالعلم ينافي وجود الله و خلقه, بل يعتمد على التطور, و نحن نرفض ذلك مطلقا, و بذلك نرفض النظريات المتطبقة عليه ايضا

ينقل الى قسم الرد على الشبهات

سلام و نعمة


----------



## عدول (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يستطيع اى مسيحى ان يجيب على الا سئسة دى*

اشكركم على الرد ولا كن لمازا لااعلم تم تعديل المشاركة واختصارها فكنت اسال اكثر من سؤال وارجو من الا خوة ان يتم وضع  الا سئلة كاملة لا تزيد حرف ولا تنقص حرف   وكنت اكتب  من الكتاب المقدس نفسة ولا اعلم اين زهب ماكتبة كنت كاتب كثيرا اين هى لا اعلم  وفى النهاية اشكر المنتدى على الرد  واتمنى ان تدوم حرية  الحوار وتكون اكثر من زالك


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يستطيع اى مسيحى ان يجيب على الا سئسة دى*

*يا ريت لو تبطل تنسخ من المواقع الاسلامية يا عدول وتقرأ الكتاب المقدس ولا تترك غيرك يفكر عنك.
ده رابط للكتاب المقدس:
http://www.stmarkoschurch.com/holybible/Read/arabicholybible/Bible.htm

وشكرا لك.*


----------



## عدول (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يستطيع اى مسيحى ان يجيب على الا سئسة دى*

اشكرك على الرد وانتظر الا جابة من رجال الا سلام واسود الدعوة


----------



## My Rock (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يستطيع اى مسيحى ان يجيب على الا سئسة دى*



عدول قال:


> اشكرك على الرد وانتظر الا جابة من رجال الا سلام واسود الدعوة


 
رجال اسلام و اسود ايه يا اخ عدول؟
انت طرحت شبهة كاذبة و ردينا عليك
فلا داعي للهروب لمواضيع اخرى
اما اذا اكتفيت بالاجابة فاطرح اسئلتك الجديدة في مواضيع جديدة و لا تشتت المواضيع
مع مراعاة اختيار عنوان جيد لموضوعك لكي يساعد الباحثين في المنتدى ايضا اذا كان عندهم نفس التساؤل
سلام و نعمة


----------



## عدول (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يستطيع اى مسيحى ان يجيب على الا سئسة دى*

لحظة واحدة ايها الا خ الكريم ساثبت لك ان بها زا الرد خطا


----------



## عدول (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يستطيع اى مسيحى ان يجيب على الا سئسة دى*

سادسا واخيرا بحسب الكتاب المقدس فالانسان موجود من قبل الميلاد ب5500عام وصحيح ان بعض العلماء يقولون ان الانسان عمره اطول من هذا وان الانسان لم يكن فى الاصل انسانا وانما تطور من كائنات اخرى (نظرية النشؤ والارتقاء) لكن هذا كلام خاطىء وليس له اى اساس من الصحة, كما انه لا يوجد اى حضارة بشرية مسجلة يزيد عمرها عن ستة الاف عام وبالتالى فعلم التاريخ يتفق مع الكتاب المقدس[/color][/size][/font][/b][/quote]

 اليس هزا كلامكم واجابتكم على ايها الا خ الكريم لا تسخر منى لو نسخت اى شى من اى موقع اسلا مى فعلا الا قل يجيبوا على الا جابة الصحيحة كيف يستقيم كلاما كهذا ويوجد اكتشافات لهياكل عظمية يعود عمرها الى 20 الف سنةوعلم الجولوجيا يثبت ان الارض عمرها ملايين السنوات!!!!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## عدول (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يستطيع اى مسيحى ان يجيب على الا سئسة دى*

سادسا واخيرا بحسب الكتاب المقدس فالانسان موجود من قبل الميلاد ب5500عام وصحيح ان بعض العلماء يقولون ان الانسان عمره اطول من هذا وان الانسان لم يكن فى الاصل انسانا وانما تطور من كائنات اخرى (نظرية النشؤ والارتقاء) لكن هذا كلام خاطىء وليس له اى اساس من الصحة, كما انه لا يوجد اى حضارة بشرية مسجلة يزيد عمرها عن ستة الاف عام وبالتالى فعلم التاريخ يتفق مع الكتاب المقدس اليس هزة اجابتكم وردكم  هزة هى قد نسختها لكم  وهزا هو الرد يشباب عليها لكى تعلم ان للا سلام رجال واسود
كيف يستقيم كلاما كهذا ويوجد اكتشافات لهياكل عظمية يعود عمرها الى 20 الف سنةوعلم الجولوجيا يثبت ان الارض عمرها ملايين السنوات!!!!!!


----------



## عدول (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يستطيع اى مسيحى ان يجيب على الا سئسة دى*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه سلامى الى جميع الا خوة الا ن هل علمتم ان اجابتكم لم تكن صحيحة


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يستطيع اى مسيحى ان يجيب على الا سئسة دى*



عدول قال:


> وهزا هو الرد يشباب عليها لكى تعلم ان للا سلام رجال واسود
> كيف يستقيم كلاما كهذا ويوجد اكتشافات لهياكل عظمية يعود عمرها الى 20 الف سنةوعلم الجولوجيا يثبت ان الارض عمرها ملايين السنوات!!!!!!



*حبيبى العلماء اكتشفوا هياكل عظمية لكائنات قريبة جينيا من الانسان وافتوا بأنها حلقة اخرى من حلقات التطور المزعوم.
ثم اذا كنت تدافع عن نظرية النشؤ والتطور فمعنى ذلك انك بملحد ولست مسلم لان الاسلام يقول ان الله خلق ادم انسانا وليس قردا ثم تطور ليصبح انسانا.
ثم انى لم اقل شيئا عن عمر الارض لان الكتاب المقدس لم يحدد عمر الارض, فما علاقة عمر الارض بموضوعنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههه اعتقد انه بذلك الرد صار المسلمين ارانب وليس اسود يا عدول ويا ريت لو تحترم نفسك بعد كده فانت ضيف فى منتدانا ويجب ان تحترمنا شئت ام ابيت.*


----------



## عدول (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يستطيع اى مسيحى ان يجيب على الا سئسة دى*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لماز ا سكتم داحجتى الموقع ملىء بالمسيحيين 
 اقسم بالله العظيم انى قد دخلت الى هزا الوقع لكى ولو وجدت شبهة على الا سلام او وجدت اخطاء ان  ادافع عنها  وايضا لا اعرف فكر الا خرين واقسم بالله العظيم لو كانت ديانتى خاطئة       وو جدت المسيحية هى الصحيحة اقسم بالله سادخل بها واقسم بالله العظيم انى  اشكر ربى على نعمة الا سلام الف مرة   الا سلام دين البر التقوة التوحيد ودين المعجزات والا عجاز العلمى اللغوى فى جميع المجالات   حتى فى اصغر الا شياء قد اخبرنا بها نبينا حتى دخول الحمام وحتى لو سقطت زبابة فى الماء الزى تشربة وفى كل شى  وتجد العلم يثبت زالك  فكيف النبى الا مى يعرف كل هاز كيف يبشر بنصر الروم   وفى النها ية اشكر جميع الا خوة على الرد وسلامى الى الجميع وان احترم الجميع ويكفى اننا عرب فلا خلاق موجودة والادب موجود والمحبة بيننا مليئة والحمد لله


----------



## remorb (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يستطيع اى مسيحى ان يجيب على الا سئسة دى*



عدول قال:


> سادسا واخيرا بحسب الكتاب المقدس فالانسان موجود من قبل الميلاد ب5500عام وصحيح ان بعض العلماء يقولون ان الانسان عمره اطول من هذا وان الانسان لم يكن فى الاصل انسانا وانما تطور من كائنات اخرى (نظرية النشؤ والارتقاء) لكن هذا كلام خاطىء وليس له اى اساس من الصحة, كما انه لا يوجد اى حضارة بشرية مسجلة يزيد عمرها عن ستة الاف عام وبالتالى فعلم التاريخ يتفق مع الكتاب المقدس[/color][/size][/font][/b]



 اليس هزا كلامكم واجابتكم على ايها الا خ الكريم لا تسخر منى لو نسخت اى شى من اى موقع اسلا مى فعلا الا قل يجيبوا على الا جابة الصحيحة كيف يستقيم كلاما كهذا ويوجد اكتشافات لهياكل عظمية يعود عمرها الى 20 الف سنةوعلم الجولوجيا يثبت ان الارض عمرها ملايين السنوات!!!!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------[/QUOTE]
الأخ عدول
للأسف انت تقرأ اكتشافات قديمة تم تعديلها عن طريق علماء الجيولوجيا حيث أتي بعض العلماء بنظام جديد أكثر تبسيطاً من النظام السابق واكتشفوا خطأ العلماء حين قدروا عمر الهياكل العظمية بأنه عمرها يعود إلي 20 ألف سنة، وتم على أساسه النظام الجديد أن قام العلماء بإعادة حساب عمر الإنسان الأول أي ما بين 7 – 10 آلاف سنة. وبالتالي يقترب حساب عمر الإنسان علمياً من حساب علماء الكتاب المقدس، والتقليد اليهودي التلمودي، الذي يقدره بنحو 7500 عام (وحسب التقويم اليهودي المعاصر، وباعتبار أن السيد المسيح قد وُلد سنة 5501 للعالم)


----------



## عدول (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يستطيع اى مسيحى ان يجيب على الا سئسة دى*

لالا اسف ايها الا خ الكريم انا  محترم نفسى جدا 
 الم يكن هزا ردكم على ولا انتا نسيت
ساجيب عن هذه الرسالة وبعد ان ننتهى منها نناقش البقية,..

اولا ما الحكمة من ان يوحى الله باربعة كتب متطابقة فى الالفاظ, الن يعد هذا تصرفا ليس فيه اى حكمة؟؟
واليس من الاحكم ان يوحى الله باربعة اناجيل تتناول كل منها حياة المسيح من وجهة نظر مختلفة بحيث انه يتم اثبات وتوضيح شخص المسيح لجميع البشر على اختلاف ثقافاتهم وتفكيرهم؟
فمثلا القديس متى ربط فى انجيله بين الاحداث فى حياة السيد المسيح ونبوات العهد القديم وبذلك يكون قد اثبت شخص المسيح لمن يؤمنون بالعهد القديم
والقديس لوقا كتب انجيله لليونانيين وفكرهم الفلسفى وبذلك يكون قد اثبت شخص المسيح لكل من يتبع هذا الفكر
وهكذا..........
ثم نحن لا نؤمن بشىء اسمه تطابق لفظى لاننا لا نؤمن بالتنزيل وانما بالوحى وهو يختلف كثيرا عن مفهوم التنزيل فى الاسلام.
وغير كده انه لم يحدث فى التاريخ كله ان كذب احد الاناجيل او اعترض على استخدامها لالفاظ مختلفة, فهذا الاعتراض لم يأتى سوى من المحمديين وهم اصلا يؤمنون بكتاب بشر يظنون انه كتاب الله وبالتالى فلا يمكن ان نأخذ اعتراضاتهم على الانجيل على محمل الجد لانهم لا يفهمون الوحى الالهى.

ثانيا لا يوجد اى اختلافات جوهرية فى متن الروايات

ثالثا جميع من دونوا الاناجيل الاربعة كانوا من الرسل

رابعا مجمع نيقية لم يناقش موضوع الاناجيل القانونية اصلا واتحداك ان تأتى بمدصر تاريخى معتمد واحد يقول هذا الكلام, فهذه بدعة اخترعها المسلمين فى القرن العشرين بعد ان عجزوا عن اثبات التحريف المزعوم وصدقوها

خامسا الايتين اللى انت وضعتهم لا علاقة لهما ببعض, فهذا حدث وهذا حدث اخر, فالاية الاولى تتحدث عن تحذير – وليس تبشير - الملاك ليوسف النجار من هيرودس
والاية الثانية تتحدث عن تبشير السيدة العذراء بميلاد الرب منها
فاين التناقض المزعوم وما العلاقة بين النصين اصلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

سادسا واخيرا بحسب الكتاب المقدس فالانسان موجود من قبل الميلاد ب5500عام وصحيح ان بعض العلماء يقولون ان الانسان عمره اطول من هذا وان الانسان لم يكن فى الاصل انسانا وانما تطور من كائنات اخرى (نظرية النشؤ والارتقاء) لكن هذا كلام خاطىء وليس له اى اساس من الصحة, كما انه لا يوجد اى حضارة بشرية مسجلة يزيد عمرها عن ستة الاف عام وبالتالى فعلم التاريخ يتفق مع الكتاب المقدس


----------



## عدول (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يستطيع اى مسيحى ان يجيب على الا سئسة دى*

انظر فى سادسا ستجد
سادسا واخيرا بحسب الكتاب المقدس فالانسان موجود من قبل الميلاد ب5500عام وصحيح ان بعض العلماء يقولون ان الانسان عمره اطول من هذا وان الانسان لم يكن فى الاصل انسانا وانما تطور من كائنات اخرى (نظرية النشؤ والارتقاء) لكن هذا كلام خاطىء وليس له اى اساس من الصحة, كما انه لا يوجد اى حضارة بشرية مسجلة يزيد عمرها عن ستة الاف عام وبالتالى فعلم التاريخ يتفق مع الكتاب المقدسك


----------



## عدول (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يستطيع اى مسيحى ان يجيب على الا سئسة دى*

لتعرفوا ان لالا اسلام اسودا هزة اجابتكم على من الا لف للياء والرد عليها من الا لف للياء


----------



## عدول (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يستطيع اى مسيحى ان يجيب على الا سئسة دى*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لتعلموا ان  لاا سلام رجالا واسودا سلامى الى الجميع


----------



## Christian Knight (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يستطيع اى مسيحى ان يجيب على الا سئسة دى*

*كالعادة المسلم لما يتزنق يسب ويشتم ويهرب كالارانب زى ما محمد علمهم*


----------



## عدول (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يستطيع اى مسيحى ان يجيب على الا سئسة دى*

سلا مى الى الجميع واريد ان يخبرنى اى شخص لو هناك خطا ولا كنى اعلم انة لا يو جد هزة هى جواب رجال الا سلام  رجال لا معيز ايها الا خ الكريم


----------



## عدول (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يستطيع اى مسيحى ان يجيب على الا سئسة دى*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه احنا بردة بنتزنق ونشتم لالالا والله محصل احنا بنقول الحقيقة وبعدين لو عندك رد ممكن تررد بس يريت يكون صحيح واضحك انت كمان


----------



## عدول (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يستطيع اى مسيحى ان يجيب على الا سئسة دى*

سلا مى الى الجميع


----------



## Christian Knight (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يستطيع اى مسيحى ان يجيب على الا سئسة دى*

*نعم انت اتزنقت وشتمت يا اخ عدول بدليل ما قلته عن السيد المسيح والانجيل والذى لم تأتى باى دليل عليه اصلا وده غير اسلوبك المحمدى السافل فى الحديث عن السيد المسيح

وثانيا كلمة يوم فى اول اصحاح من سفر التكوين تفيد حقبة زمنية ولا تفيد24ساعة يعنى الكتاب المقدس لم يحدد عمر الارض وعموما المشرف يتصرف معاك فى اسلوبك المحمدى البذىء
سلام يا ارنب الاسلام
*


----------



## عدول (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يستطيع اى مسيحى ان يجيب على الا سئسة دى*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه دة ال قدرت علية انا بردة اسلوبى بزىء لا والله انا اسف لو كنت انت فكرت كدة بس محمدا لم يعلمنا الا الحق ايها الا خ الكريم سيبك من دى يسيدى على مجبلك الرد فين الرد على الباقى ولو هوة راخر غلط هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 احنا ارانب بردة مش مكثوف  والا جابة بتاعتكم كلها غلط    عالعموم انا اسف لو كنت دايقتكم


----------



## عدول (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يستطيع اى مسيحى ان يجيب على الا سئسة دى*

ولو يجماعة مش عايزنى اشترك فى مواضيع تانى بلا ش


----------



## عدول (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يستطيع اى مسيحى ان يجيب على الا سئسة دى*

اوكى هنفترض ان كلا مك صح مش هعلق علية وبقية الكلام غلط


----------



## عدول (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يستطيع اى مسيحى ان يجيب على الا سئسة دى*

 وفى النهاية اشكر المنتدى على الحرية المفتوحة واحب ان اخبر الجميع انى احترمت هزا المنتدى كثيرا  لحريتة                                وا حب ان اخبر الا خوة الكرام انا اسف لو  كنت اخطات كما تعتقدون  فهزا يكون من الشيطان ليس من محمد ولا من القران ولا كنى فقط اردت ان اعبر عما اراة صحيحا فان اقتنع اى شخص بة لن اخسر ولو لم يقتنع لم اخسر وسلا مى الى الجميع


----------



## عدول (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يستطيع اى مسيحى ان يجيب على الا سئسة دى*

هههههههههههه فى الطريق اليك لا تقلق


----------



## Christian Knight (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يستطيع اى مسيحى ان يجيب على الا سئسة دى*

*منتظر اثباتك يا ارنب الاسلام*


----------



## عدول (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يستطيع اى مسيحى ان يجيب على الا سئسة دى*

ايها الا خ الكريم انا قابل للتحدى اقل من ثلا ث دقائق ان شاء الله هيكون لديل الجواب الحاسم والقاطع


----------



## My Rock (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يستطيع اى مسيحى ان يجيب على الا سئسة دى*

اسألتك و اجبنا عليها
يبقى الدور عليك, روح رد على الموضوع الثاني


----------

